# Tesco 'Daisy' APC



## David

was in my local tesco today

1.5 litres of this excellent APC. lemon fresh

£0.65 now.

Woman did ask me why i had 5 bottles :wave:


----------



## mel

tell her it tastes good.......... wait to see her face!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timmo

if you look on the apc threads about you'll see Daisy is on them! iirc its not a tesco own product but a cheap bvrand they stock! 
Daisy also has washing powder too which is pretty good! (been usig it for a coupl eof box's now!)


----------



## TeZ

what isle is it in ? lol ( not number either , section )


----------



## E1Raz

Not sure. But its near the home cleaning stuff. With the flash cleaners etc


----------



## David

home cleaning and chemical isles


----------



## John35

Got some Daisy yesterday, I had to look hard as half the stock was gone and it was on the bottom shelf. Obviously trying to get the customers to buy the dearer Tesco stuff at eye level.....


----------



## Sandro

i noticed yesterday when i was in Tesco that there was only 2 left, must be a Daisy craze


----------



## Jakedoodles

`I've got loads of the stuff. Use it for out of sight areas like bottoms of engine bays, metal hinges etc etc. I also swill the van interior out with it!


----------



## andy665

Popped to my local Tesco tonight and the area around APC has been cleaned out - no stock at all


----------



## rich.h44

looks like this is good stuff i will have to go get my self some on satday,hope mine havnet run out,sayin that i have 2 big stores and goo knows how meany small 1s


----------



## Agar

Hi,

Please excuse my ignorance but im new to all this detailing - what does APC stand for?

Thanks


----------



## Cliff

All Purpose Cleaner :thumb:


----------



## zogzog60

When I bought a whole load of it last time the woman said that I must be doing a whole load of cleaning! Feeling a bit embarassed, I told her I just moved into a new flat and was giving it a good clean!


----------



## Adnoh

zogzog60 said:


> When I bought a whole load of it last time the woman said that I must be doing a whole load of cleaning! Feeling a bit embarassed, I told her I just moved into a new flat and was giving it a good clean!


lol....they always say you lie for the ones you love the most.
________
volcano digital vaporizer


----------



## xlfive

Looks like the word on the street is Daisy,my local Tesco only had two bottles left @ 95p for 1.5 litres


----------



## PugIain

The only APC ive ever used is Daisy (mainly due to not wanting to shell out for megs at £15ish a pop!),plus you cant grab a bottle of megs apc whilst browsing for a beer to have with a movie can you?.


----------



## s2ook

I've just emptied my local of Daisy - 6 litres at the bargain price of £2.60. So, how to use it?

Do I dilute it 1:10 for interiors and 1:4 for engine/arches etc? Does a foam head work well?


----------



## Mike V

Sounds like loads of you guys are using it. Will definately have to check this out!


----------



## Jules2650

Can some one please put a picture up of this stuff if possible, looked in my local tesco and all i could see is a out of stock sticker for "daisy thick bleach"


----------



## silverback

Jules2650 said:


> Can some one please put a picture up of this stuff if possible, looked in my local tesco and all i could see is a out of stock sticker for "daisy thick bleach"


here you go








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## glb86

Just ask someone who works there. My local tesco hardly has it in. But my friends boyfriend works there so just get him to check when its next delivery is 

tend to buy a bottle everytime i go in and its in stock cos its hit and miss.

jules, you cant miss it really, its bright yellow and says daisy on teh front.


----------



## glb86

hmmm, i'll just be quiet then! :lol:


----------



## arcdef

so this is perfectly good for upholstery and carpets???


----------



## treaclesponge

Anyone tried this with a foaming head? I currently have a cheapo Homebase plant sprayer but its not that great. Got a higr pressure sprayer from Tesco for £2.50 the other day but its full of holes so going back!


----------



## s2ook

Megs foaming head here and it seems to work well at 4:1 although the dwell time certainly isn't that of safe degreaser...


----------



## AndyPuma

Yep, I'm off to buy some of this this week! Can't afford much at the mo, so this sounds ideal 

There's loads of big Tesco's around me, so hopefully it shouldn't be a problem 

Will let you know how I get on with the stuff. Just got to find a spray gun dispenser thingy now


----------



## treaclesponge

s2ook said:


> Megs foaming head here and it seems to work well at 4:1 although the dwell time certainly isn't that of safe degreaser...


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## treaclesponge

AndyPuma said:


> Yep, I'm off to buy some of this this week! Can't afford much at the mo, so this sounds ideal
> 
> There's loads of big Tesco's around me, so hopefully it shouldn't be a problem
> 
> Will let you know how I get on with the stuff. Just got to find a spray gun dispenser thingy now


Homebase do the plant sprayer style ones for about 99p and Tesco do a high pressure 2ltr sprayer for £2.50 :thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails

I saw this in my local Tesco the other day, had a good look through the "DO NOT" use bits, and it said painted and metal surfaces should be avoided... :|. I chose not to buy it at the time, but people keep giving it good reviews.


----------



## gilb

that would be because we use it diluted that might be the recomondations useing it neet


----------



## vRS_TDi

Just bought a bottle of this stuff to clean my carpets and seats. 
Can anyone please tell me what dilution ratios i should be using for the interior, and the same for the exterior, engine, and wheel arches?

Thanks


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

i use 1/3 for wheels and engine
1/10 for interior use


----------



## joe_0_1

Usually 10:1 for seats, 4:1 for arches, dash, engine etc?


----------



## vRS_TDi

Thanks for the quick replies, i shall give that a try today and see how it goes 

Is 4:1 quite safe to use on the dash?


----------



## bigdw

looks like ill be getting some of this, wilko's also sell 1ltr spray bottle for about 50p, they also sell preasure sprayers and i think there all discounted ATM, selling it all off.


----------



## grahamgolf

had to go to two tescos to get some. daisy smells well nice lol


----------



## Evil Twin

Don't get caught in the hype READ THIS and save a fortune in fuel trawling around every Tescos in a 100 mile radius


----------



## grahamgolf

joe_0_1 said:


> Usually 10:1 for seats, 4:1 for arches, dash, engine etc?


do you use it for your seats? on the bottle it says not to use on fabrics?


----------



## E90M3

I bought my bottle yesterday and tried it out my starting off cleaning my seats.
I diluted it 10:1 and used it along with a MF cloth to clean my cloth seats, and i am very pleased with the results.
It took all the dirt and stains out my light coloured seats with no problems at all. On the bottle it says dont use on carpets etc etc but i think that means as a concentrate straight out the bottle, but diluted its great.


----------



## Ross

Tesco has moved up here so iam going to have to get some


----------



## gardian

what i do is get my sister to get mine for me, as she lives closer to tesco than i do, and she never wants the money as its only 68p, cant get any cheaper than that!!!!


----------



## thehogester

After reading this i really wanted some Daisy, so my gf drove me to Tesco. 3 bottles for under £2, cant complain at that


----------



## thehogester

Ok so im going to mix some up in a couple of bottles tonight. Would 10:1 for interior and 4:1 for engine bay/wheel arches be ok?


----------



## wozza-vrs

Bought some last night but havent tried it yet. Does smell nice though! :lol:
So whart do you use APC mainly for??


----------



## Neil_M

wozza-vrs said:


> Bought some last night but havent tried it yet. Does smell nice though! :lol:
> So whart do you use APC mainly for??


Arches, door shuts and interior carpets etc.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

10;1 for interior use, however im not sure if im gonna wash my seats with it again, as last time i done it they smelt more dampish then lemon fresh.

I mix 3;1 for the arches and wheels


----------



## boxstaman

Would this be safe to use on household carpets as well if the dillution is right??


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

not sure, if you read the bottle it says do not use on carpet, but then everyone uses it on their interior carpets and upholstry and its fine


----------



## boxstaman

Clean-my-sxi said:


> not sure, if you read the bottle it says do not use on carpet, but then everyone uses it on their interior carpets and upholstry and its fine


I was thinking at 10:1 dillution, it can go too wrong, and if it doesnt shift, then i will drop the dillution to 8:1 and just keep going.

The carpet is being scrapped in a few weeks anyway!!


----------



## The Detail Doctor

Tried the Daisy yesterday at 3:1 on the arches, really pleased with the results.:thumb:


----------



## boxstaman

I can now confirm that Daisy at about 5:1 worked in with a stiff (ooo er missus) brush worked an absolute treat on my carpet! 

Tested it first on a small area and no visible damage when it dried. Started off at 10:1, then worked down to 5:1 and it got some real mank stains (cat vomit) out of the carpet!! 

Great improvement!! GO DAISY!!


----------



## Car Key

How does it perform in getting tyre walls back to black?


----------



## jesters3

Bugger, I have recently bought the 4.5lt of Megs APC for £15.00 - wish I read this thread sooner!


----------



## Markyt001

Hi, anyone use Daisy APC mixed with snow foam during washing process? Just wanted to check that it would be safe as its alot cheaper than using Megs apc.

KR & ATB

Markyt001


----------



## Stew

I bought some daisy the other night but to use round the house as it smells better than the BH APC I use on the car.


----------



## Markyt001

Markyt001 said:


> Hi, anyone use Daisy APC mixed with snow foam during washing process? Just wanted to check that it would be safe as its alot cheaper than using Megs apc.
> 
> KR & ATB
> 
> Markyt001


Anyone?


----------



## Satty

oooh just seen this lol saves me buying some more megs apc.. does it work well on the tyre side walls? as thats what i mainly use my apc for and ooh cleaning the arches.. and sometimes the engine bay also..

Sat


----------



## Looby

Markyt001 said:


> Anyone?


ive used it in a snow foam, and it worked pretty well, also used it on the side walls with a good outcome 
And for the price, deffinatly cant go wrong!


----------



## Satty

Also just remembered.. i use megs APC as a pre wash sometimes.. 

has anyone used the daisy as a pre wash yet? if so what was the outcome?

Sat


----------



## Satty

Just went and got the last three bottles at my local tesco's.. and can not complain at the price.. 4.5l for £1.95 Bargain... will test it out when i have a half day.

will be interesting to see how it works as a pre wash... will post up some pics 

Sat


----------



## mattsbmw

Just been to tesco's and on the daisy price ticket it is showing discontinued 

so bought the last 4 bottles they had :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

mattsbmw said:


> Just been to tesco's and on the daisy price ticket it is showing discontinued
> 
> so bought the last 4 bottles they had :thumb:


Noooooo!

The 99p stuff is a bit better anyway


----------



## Satty

This daisy APC is pretty strong even at 4:1 mixture.. im going to try some different mixtures myself tomorrow.. 

I personally find this stronger than megs APC.. whats other peoples views on this??

Thanks

Sat


----------



## THE CHAMP

mattsbmw said:


> Just been to tesco's and on the daisy price ticket it is showing discontinued
> 
> so bought the last 4 bottles they had :thumb:


Same here in my Tesco so I got the last 12 bottles


----------



## 3dr

daisy is rubbish compared to G101. and tbh doesn't work out that cheap at 4:1, G101 @ 10:1 is far stronger, and i even use G101 down to 50:1 :thumb:


----------



## PugIain

3dr said:


> daisy is rubbish compared to G101. and tbh doesn't work out that cheap at 4:1, G101 @ 10:1 is far stronger, and i even use G101 down to 50:1 :thumb:


Can you get G101 at the same time as scratching your **** looking at which beer you fancy?
NO.
Can you pick some up on a quick trip because youve run out of apc?
NO.
Would you use G101 to clean your patio furniture cos its only 60p a bottle?
NO.
End of!


----------



## evosport

my local store in Sunbury in Middlesex, is sold out. 

We must have been buying too much, or the producer released selling too cheap.


----------



## 3dr

RoverIain said:


> Can you get G101 at the same time as scratching your **** looking at which beer you fancy?
> NO.


are you sure your in the right aisle? beers and apc are seperate at my tesco's?


RoverIain said:


> Can you pick some up on a quick trip because youve run out of apc?
> NO.


don't have to, just ring Howard or Phil and they'll drop a mini bulk off for me, btw i'm guessing it'll cost you atleast £3 in fuel, so it becomes £3.69 for 1.5 litres....


RoverIain said:


> Would you use G101 to clean your patio furniture cos its only 60p a bottle?
> NO.


i haven't got a patio.

END OF. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PugIain

3dr said:


> are you sure your in the right aisle? beers and apc are seperate at my tesco's?
> 
> don't have to, just ring Howard or Phil and they'll drop a mini bulk off for me, btw i'm guessing it'll cost you atleast £3 in fuel, so it becomes £3.69 for 1.5 litres....
> i haven't got a patio.
> 
> END OF. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well done,witty answer your parents would be proud.
a/I have a wife,she does housey bits I get beer.So yes I can get apc while looking at beer.
b/my tesco is 2 miles away and if i was only going for apc id bike.No petrol.
c/I have a patio set and therfore I use daisy on it.
:lol: yourself

End of!


----------



## moisty

mattsbmw said:


> Just been to tesco's and on the daisy price ticket it is showing discontinued
> 
> so bought the last 4 bottles they had :thumb:


Doesn't always mean anything with tesco, my local one has had the discontinued tag on charmin toilet rolls for the last 2 years!


----------



## evosport

UPDATE, Tescos in Sunbury on Thames, has more in stock.....


----------



## ryan427

Always seems to be in stock at my local store in Oldham


----------



## Pandy

One tip for you guys.....dont leave the bottle outside like i did, it turns clear....damn expensive aswell :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

It's not marked as Discontinued at the store local to me...

Anyway, the Tesco own brand 99p one is a great alternative and still a lot cheaper than the Megs one.


----------



## IanG

Got two bottles today from Tesco Extra in Durham down to 65p for 1.5 Litres 

They were the last two on sale and the bar code on the shelf had them marked as discontinued.


----------



## rossdook

Just had a peep at Tesco since they're up here now and there's none stocked it would seem. 

They have a trigger spray of Tesco own brand multi purpose cleaner lemon fresh stuff. Would this do a similar job used at the same dilution rates? Got an S3 in this weekend, so could give it a go there on the shuts, tyres and engine bay if it's the same idea? Any ideas out there please?? Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## Ziggy122

I take it all you lot are doing is spraying it on using a high pressure bottle, to get a little bit of foam. Letting it work in - usings a brush to ajitate(cant spell) it and then rinse it off?

I might consider seeing about getting some if work have some 

Ziggy


----------



## TriBorG

ok so can we get a bottom line on this ??

I have to get some more APC last time I got the Megs and have been pleased with it but the Tesco product seems cheaper is this not one of theese you get what you pay for moments ?

Thanks

Gary


----------



## rossdook

Anyone? :wave:

Pretty please??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

rossdook said:


> Anyone? :wave:
> 
> Pretty please??


The 99p All Purpose Cleaner? Yes, it's fine, and in fact a better product.


----------



## rossdook

Thanks Russ - I'll give it a go.
99p seems pretty cheap? Remember in this neck of the woods it's likely to cost a bit more.....

I'll get some today for the weekend, as I've got an S3 on Saturday and a Cooper S on Sunday, so they'll get it. Will let you know just what kind of a premium there is for living in a decent part of the world! :lol:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

aisy APC is ok but overated i think, i would say it doesent achieve anything you can do with a brush and bucket of shampoo.

I stopped using it on interiors as it doesent even smell fresh, it just gives the car a damp smell.

Im going to try Tescos own one next to see if thats better


----------



## Neil_M

What about the so called "finish" left on arches etc that some APC's claim. Is this BS or something also achieved by the other "normal" APC's?


----------



## rossdook

I thought so 

Unless I got the completely wrong end of the stick, I just bought two 500ml spray bottles of Tesco Lemon Fresh Multi Purpose Cleaner for not 99p but £1.68 each! You southern softies (very nearly, but not quite all of you) don't know you're born.....


----------



## IanG

Wen to Tesco Extra in Newcastle today and it was down to 55p for the Daisy they had 4 left so bought them. Again the discontinued tag was on the shelf. 

I'll see what it's like this weekend


----------



## khal

ye i brought some today for 55p, so can i use this for cleaning the alloys and side tyres too???


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

khal said:


> ye i brought some today for 55p, so can i use this for cleaning the alloys and side tyres too???


Yep


----------



## khal

RussZS said:


> Yep


but does it shift the dirt off the alloys easly, or will i still need to put the elbow power into it,i was my car every week if that helps with my question


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

khal said:


> but does it shift the dirt off the alloys easly, or will i still need to put the elbow power into it,i was my car every week if that helps with my question


No problem at all - dilute it to about 4:1 (4 parts water) and spray it on, work it with a brush like the swissvax brush, spray off and they should come up like new.

It's not as effective as a dedicated wheel cleaner, but it's a damn sight cheaper!!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

I used Morissons own for 49p recently as our Tesco never had Daisy.


----------



## Paulo.dicanio

I use the Tesco lemon APC and its great stuff. Cleans interior really well and leaves faint pleasant citrus odour.I also use it with great results to clean wheels, plastics and as a pre-wash.


----------



## khal

RussZS said:


> No problem at all - dilute it to about 4:1 (4 parts water) and spray it on, work it with a brush like the swissvax brush, spray off and they should come up like new.
> 
> It's not as effective as a dedicated wheel cleaner, but it's a damn sight cheaper!!


thanks mate, ok after i work it with the brush or before the brush should i let the daisy work for a min or 2 before i rinse it off


----------



## The Detail Doctor

khal said:


> after i work it with the brush or before the brush should i let the daisy work for a min or 2 before i rinse it off


Try it and see what works best for you, not like it's expensive!!!!!:wall:


----------



## khal

The Detail Doctor said:


> Try it and see what works best for you, not like it's expensive!!!!!:wall:


lol true say lol


----------



## khal

The Detail Doctor said:


> Try it and see what works best for you, not like it's expensive!!!!!:wall:


actually to be honest its NOT about the 55p for the daisy, its actully i am trying to finding out how it has worked best with people who has used it:lol:


----------



## Y15HAL

You should probably spray it, leave for a couple minutes, then work it with a brush


----------



## 3dr

will have to try the premium "99p" stuff cos daisy is pants, it really is, it's like those c0ck enlarging pills i've got, you think it's doing the trick but really it's all in the mind.....


----------



## IanG

3dr said:


> will have to try the premium "99p" stuff cos daisy is pants, it really is, it's like those c0ck enlarging pills i've got, you think it's doing the trick but really it's all in the mind.....


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 3dr

you can laugh but it's hard for me to tell, i've got hands the size of a 5 year olds......


----------



## Ziggy122

If you want the same product - try sainburys
They have the same bottles stuff just called Aqua (blue) or Citrus/Lemon for a same sized bottle for 99p!

Ziggy


----------



## Neil_M

I bought some Sainsburys own brand APC it was around 50p. It has a citrus odur to it, seems to work ok, ive used it at 10-1. I used it on my arches, while it attacks the dirt, it really needs a brush to work it in.


----------



## craig79

For those of you that are local to dundee, tesco
on the Kingsway has now got as much daisy as you can drink :thumb:
They did say 'discontinued' on the shelf previously but they're
now by the pallet load on the main aisle as you walk in.
Craig.


----------



## mattyb95

Yeah, Daisy seems to have brought out a whole range and its on prime location at my Tesco. Hopefully it'll take off so they keep stocking the APC, not too fussed about dishwasher salt.

(On a side note, think the best I've seen recently was in Homebase under their car wash stuff section they also had a selection of oven brillo pads, now that's just irresponsible if you ask me!!)


----------



## Neil_M

mattyb95 said:


> (On a side note, think the best I've seen recently was in Homebase under their car wash stuff section they also had a selection of oven brillo pads, now that's just irresponsible if you ask me!!)


It sure is!!

However with the APCs for use on the likes of your arches... you really need a brush to agitate the dirt.


----------



## Conqug

Sorry for bumping this but

Is this still for sale @ Tesco's i couldnt see it last week


----------



## Conqug

just went on Mysupermarket and it says

64p
(4.3p / 100ml)
Daisy All Purpose Cleaner Lemon (1.5L) 

is it still in the yellow bottle?

many thanks


----------



## a15cro

I bought some recently and there was loads on the shelf, so I got three bottles.

It was right on the bottom shelf with the cleaning products, its bright yellow liquid. Picture added just for reference.


----------



## Conqug

Thanks buddy!


----------



## Alex_225

I think I must be the only person on here that struggling to find a use for it!! lol 

I mean I use Megs interior detailer for the dash, my seats/carpets don't need cleaning and my engine bays are kept clean without it. 
Also my door shuts are usually gone over with quick detailer and a couple of MFs so again, don't have a build up of dirt. 

I'm guessing that if you get APC on your bodywork its likely to strip all the wax and protection off it? 

Having said that, it brought my bathroom up a treat!!


----------



## Timmo

alex, i use mine for the mtb, bathroom and kitchen floor, bathroom cleaning in general, house carpets when i do them etc. when not using it on the car interior! 
is quite handy to have around the house haha! 

got to admit like you my car is kept very clean in that sence and barely needs it but the everyday car does geet grooted right up and the engine bay attracts dust like its goig out of fashion lol! so is very handy for that! and if your doing a car for the first time its always good to start from square one so you know what your putting on rather than having to rely on the previous owners info!


----------



## buckas

3dr said:


> you can laugh but it's hard for me to tell, i've got hands the size of a 5 year olds......


LOL I've got the body of one.............in my boot


----------



## Alex_225

Timmo said:


> got to admit like you my car is kept very clean in that sence and barely needs it but the everyday car does geet grooted right up and the engine bay attracts dust like its goig out of fashion lol! so is very handy for that! and if your doing a car for the first time its always good to start from square one so you know what your putting on rather than having to rely on the previous owners info!


That might explain it, on the Megane I haven't even needed a jet wash!! lol Cleaned the arches out using a sponge and bucket of car shampoo. Wasn't too bad to be honest.

Good for inside the house though! Bathroom smelt good once it was done haha.

Is there an advantage to using APC under the arches compared to snow foam?


----------



## Neil_M

Generally as both are cleaners, it shouldn't matter.


----------



## Alex_225

But obviously snow foam can be used on paintwork and I'm guessing Daisy isn't gonna be safe on your paint!?! lol I personally can't think it would be.


----------



## nismohks

How good is this stuff for the engine bay ? I am currently using Gunk.
Thanks


----------



## Neil_M

Some use APC in a specifc dillution ratio as a pre wash cleaner! Many use APC on their sills / door or boot crevices etc.

Like many things, it may strip any protection your car has on it, of course due to your dilution ratio.


----------



## arabianjules

Hmm interesting, so do you guys use this as a degreaser for the car? is ok to use on the bodywork?


----------



## Demon

Is this the stuff?


----------



## Kev_mk3

interesting to see


----------



## natjag

Does this do the same as meg APC, or is megs better for car and paintwork (Should some get on it)


----------



## nismohks

I just tried this diluted on my door shuts, it seemed to do a really good job. It got rid of all the dirt that had been collecting over the years as I have never cleaned the shuts before.
Also got rid of some green stuff on the top of the rear hatch shuts. So i'm well impressed so far.
I'm sure other brands would have done just as well of a job, but at the price it goes for, its well valuable in my opinion.


----------



## Timmo

natjag, 
you'll have no worries if you get any on the paintwork matey! might strip the wax layers off if you use it in a strong dilution but otherwise it's fine! 
it does pretty much exactly the same job as Megs apc, its just a tenner a gallon cheapper (uk V's US gallon and with the fall of the pound - dollar its prolly a bit cheaper still now),

Very handy thing to have lying around!


----------



## gareth83

Is this still a good buy at 67p a litre?

What sort of ratios are people using?

I am interested in using it on household carpets and car interior and upholstery?

However this from Valetpro http://www.valetpro.co.uk/Products/Interior-Products/1405-/Heavy-Duty-Extraction-cleaner-5L is £12 for 5l so just over £2 a litre but can use at 80:1 ratio for carpets?

I'm just dubious as to whether this cheap stuff is cheap for a reason

Thoughts...


----------



## -Kev-

holy thread resurection batman! :lol:


----------



## shaqs77

ive just bought some to try out tooo


----------



## gareth83

search function see ;-)


----------



## Lazy_boyo

gareth83 said:


> Is this still a good buy at 67p a litre?
> 
> What sort of ratios are people using?
> 
> I am interested in using it on household carpets and car interior and upholstery?
> 
> However this from Valetpro http://www.valetpro.co.uk/Products/Interior-Products/1405-/Heavy-Duty-Extraction-cleaner-5L is £12 for 5l so just over £2 a litre but can use at 80:1 ratio for carpets?
> 
> I'm just dubious as to whether this cheap stuff is cheap for a reason
> 
> Thoughts...


2008 called they want there thread back :buffer:


----------



## -Kev-

gareth83 said:


> search function see ;-)


your allowed to start new threads


----------



## gareth83

-Kev- said:


> your allowed to start new threads


I know but it would be good to keep all related questions in the same thread surely. Would make it easier for others then.

Any thoughts on my questions lol?


----------



## jason2_uk

went to buy some of this the other week in tesco, didnt seem to have any APC in, they had Daisy toilet cleaner, bleach etc etc but no APC. Bought the tesco brand stuff and have to say its doing a great job on the interiors and door shuts for the price you pay.


----------



## gareth83

thoughts on ratios?


----------



## Chubsley

Craigmarloch tesco near Cumbernauld has a healthy stock


----------



## Russ and his BM

gareth83 said:


> thoughts on ratios?


20:1 for light cleaning, 10:1 on stubborn stuff and engine bays etc. No stronger than that will ever be required.

It's not cheap for a reason. It is fantastic stuff and a lot of people will be gutted if they ever stop making it.

For the money, just get some and see how you like it?


----------



## CorradoVR6

Sorry for the bump on this one but I didn't want to start a new thread. I've been meaning to get some of this for a while, I was in Tescos tonight and I picked some up, but after looking around on here I think it's the wrong one. It says its antibacterial....any ideas? I'm only going to use it on my arches and engine bay so I'm sure it'll be fine but it makes no mention (good or bad) of being used on painted surfaces, rubbers and so on.


----------



## scratcher

That sound like the right one mate. Greeny yellow lable and lovely smell? :thumb:


----------



## Bacy

Hi guys!

I'm live in Hungary and i readed a lot of good about Daisy Apc.I wanted to buy this in my local Tesco but i dont founded. 
But!
I founded a Tesco All Purpose Cleaner. 
Is this same like Daisy?










THX!


----------



## millns84

It might not be exactly the same formula but it will work just as well I imagine.


----------



## Bacy

Can i use this product like "pre washer" in 1:20 mixing ratio?


----------



## wadoryu

can't see wh you would tbh will damage wax.


----------



## Bacy

I would like washing\claying a litle bit polishing and waxing my car.

what can i cleaning with this APC? 

THX!


----------



## s70rjw

You can use this APC for all aspects of cleaning your car. Dilute it 1:20 for interior up to 1:4 for wheelarches and dirty wheels


----------



## GazEaton

Bacy said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm live in Hungary and i readed a lot of good about Daisy Apc.I wanted to buy this in my local Tesco but i dont founded.
> But!
> I founded a Tesco All Purpose Cleaner.
> Is this same like Daisy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THX!


I looked today for some of this APC, and could only find that same product. was in the same place in the aisle as mentioned earlier in this threadat the bottom under the expensive stuff, this item was next to the Tesco Value APC.

Gaz


----------



## djgregory

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=265673183

Is that the correct APC??? ^^^


----------



## 123HJMS

djgregory said:


> http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=265673183
> 
> Is that the correct APC??? ^^^


Tesco do 2 APC's, same colour, smell and bottle shape ... just one says Daisy and other just APC. 20p difference lol either will do


----------



## dave89

I use the daisy one and find a dilution rate of 1:10 works brilliant


----------



## dread

Being using Daisy for years and it certainly has it uses in the toolkit


----------



## HOW5ER

Could I use this APC under the bonnet????


----------



## dave89

Yes I do


----------

